# English Muffin Bread



## crewsk (May 23, 2005)

I'm getting ready to make this in a little while. If it turns out good then I'll make more for TC's teacher tomorrow as an "end of the year" gift.


cornmeal
6C. all purpose flour
2pkgs. active dry yeast
1/4tsp. baking soda
2C. milk
1/2C. water
1Tbsp. sugar
1tsp. salt

Grease two 8x4x2 inch loaf pans & lightly sprinkle bottom & sides with cornmeal; set aside.

Combine 3C. flour, yeast, & baking soda in a large bowl; set aside. Heat & stir milk, water, sugar, & salt in a medium saucepan just until warm(120F-130F). Stir milk mixture into flour mixture with a wooden spoon. Stir in remaining flour. 

Divide dough in half & place in prepared pans. Sprinkle tops with cornmeal. Cover & let rise in a warm place for about 45 minutes or until doubled in size.

Bake in 400F oven about 25 minutes or until golden brown. Immediately remove bread from pans & cool on wire racks. 

Slice bread & toast, serve with butter &/or your favorite jam.


----------



## PA Baker (May 23, 2005)

This sounds really good, crewsk.  Be sure to let me know how it turns out.  I've been itching to bake some bread!


----------



## crewsk (May 23, 2005)

I will PA. I'm waiting on it to rise right now. I like this one because there is no kneading involved. The only problem I have run into so far was dividing the dough into the 2 pans because it's really sticky.


----------



## crewsk (May 23, 2005)

This bread is wonderful!! It has that nice kind of chewy English muffin texture. I didn't toast the piece I'm eating now since it is still warm from the oven. I just couldn't wait any longer for it to cool!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 23, 2005)

Crewsk; you rock.  I love English Muffin Bread and will be tring this one out, maybe tonight.  

But I won't be making it often, all that white flour isn't so good for the ol' body.  I wonder how it would be with whole wheat and rye.  Might jsut have to try that as well.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PA Baker (May 23, 2005)

Goodweed, I've read before that you can substitute 50% of the AP flour called for in a recipe with wheat flour with no other changes needed.  I've done this before (not with this recipe but with many other breads) and the quality doesn't seem to be affected at all.


----------



## crewsk (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Goodweed!  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## SierraCook (May 24, 2005)

Crewsk, my mom made this bread when I was a kid.  I can remember her letting the bread rise over by our woodstove.  It is one of my favorite breads.


----------



## QSis (Feb 11, 2006)

*Microwavable!*



			
				crewsk said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to make this in a little while. If it turns out good then I'll make more for TC's teacher tomorrow as an "end of the year" gift.
> 
> 
> cornmeal
> ...


 
I just had a couple of toasted slices of a loaf of this bread that a co-worker gave to me and it IS fantastic!  The only thing he did differently was to use  5 cups of flour (mixing in first 3 cups, then 2 cups) and he MICROWAVED the breads (in glass loaf pans, natch). 

Microwave each loaf separately, on HIGH, for 6 minutes and 30 seconds.  Makes an easy bread even easier!!

Lee


----------

